# Fuel Prices



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Based on the national news on the tube and in the papers, we have been promised gasoline at $4 per gallon this summer. And when I drove past my friendly neighborhood fuel extortion facility yesterday, diesel was already at $4.25 I guess it'll be $5 a gallon this camping season. So, besides me, is anyone else getting a warm fuzzy feeling?

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - we're right with you! But yanno - we're still going camping and taking our trips! ...although we may need to put the tax refund in a short term CD just for gas $$









The way we figure it - *IF NOT NOW....WHEN????*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Can anyone say Bio-diesel. I'm waiting to so what they will be getting for B100.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bio-diesel will NOT lower the fuel price -- not one cent -- all it will do is make more money for the petroleum companies...

PLUS -- BIO fuel is going to bankrupt the US ...

Both of my grandparents are farmers...big -- BIG -- farmers ...

One use to grow cattle -- the other use to grow roses ...

Now they are both subsidized ($$$$) not to grow those commodities and instead paid (BIG $$$) to grow corn ...

So of course both of the cutrated/dumped their cattle and flower crops (which means that this is a great time to purchase both)...

But next year -- the cost of meat will be twice as much -- as well as flowers -- wheat -- barley -- vegatbles (all of which are being plowed under for corn)...

and of which the oil companies are buying up left and right all the subsidized corn for a bargain (since its your tax money paying the subsidy) -- but I gurantee you -- while EXXON makes even more money for their stockholders (for which i am one -- GO EXXON!!) .. you the driver won't see a cent savings ... but you will feel it in the walllet when you go to try to put food on the family table...

and pay much higher taxes next year ...


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Based on the national news on the tube and in the papers, we have been promised gasoline at $4 per gallon this summer. And when I drove past my friendly neighborhood fuel extortion facility yesterday, diesel was already at $4.25 I guess it'll be $5 a gallon this camping season. So, besides me, is anyone else getting a warm fuzzy feeling?
> 
> Bill


Yikes!!!! I put 50 bucks in yesterday for 3.85/gal up 10 cents from 5 days earlier. Probably more today. I'm sure the recession checks we're supposed to get this spring will come back to haunt us but at least it will pay for our diesel this summer. I'll have to start a gas fund for the next year, what's blood going for these days?








Brad


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree totally with what Ghosty said!! I have an aunt and her 2 sons that own a HUGE farm. They owns farmland in three counties in SW GA, and they will be doing the same thing. Don't forget COTTON!! Yep, the cost of those jeans we all love to wear will go up, up, up!! Guess we'll all be eating corn!!








Darlene


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

The best way to get around the price of fuel is too buy oil company stocks and as the price of gas goes higher, the share price goes higher as they profit from selling the gas. You make money off the oil company to pay for you're fuel! Yes they get the money in the end, but at least they don't get you're hard earned dollar, but the money they made for you already. I've made $4000 this year already so my gas bill for my 6 Litre GMC truck and my 6 week hoilday thru northwestern USA is paid and my natural gas bill is paid for my house also and not one penny will come out of my pay check to pay for the greed of the oil companies.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We have already had to cancel one trip this year because of the rising price of fuel. A trip that was going to cost me $350 for fuel would not be at least $500 if not higher. Fuel around here is now $3.73 - $4.24. Gas is $3.10. We are planning to go help at Bible Camp for 3 weeks this year, so will be saving our penny's to get there and back. The only thing that I always think of is that when I started working after high school I was making $1.75/hr and gas was $0.27. Now I make $18/hr. and gas is still about the same number of hours working to by a tank of gas.

Keep on camping!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Can anyone say Bio-diesel. I'm waiting to so what they will be getting for B100.
> 
> John


Since we will be considering a TV upgrade in the next 18 months or so and a diesel is on the list...X2!

-CC

Edit - this place is just outside of my hometown.

Brownfield Biodiesel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BLAH!!

Where is my $1.70 gas. I liked that price.

$4 by summer is going to hurt.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

44 gal. gas tank 
X $4 per gal. ($176)

=









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just saw fuel for over $4.00/Gal here today for the first time.
Diesel at $4.09.9/Gal!

YIKES!!!

It's making that Ford V-10 look better all the time. Sure the gas mileage on it stinks, but at a premium of $5,000-6,000 up front, and another $0.70/Gal, you better have a pretty compelling reason to go diesel now. My 28RSDS certainly doesn't demand that kind of torque!

It will be interesting to see if the current fad, er, trend towards diesel trucks continues much longer. Sure they have gobs of power, but with fuel prices going the way they are, and new generation diesel mileage ratings dropping the way they are, at some point people are going to start asking "Do I really need that much power?"

I'll duck now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I just installed a 115 gallon in bed tank in the Dually. Plus it has a 36 gallon main... I will be filling this thing at least twice a week... Maybe more.. Hope I get enough sircharge...

Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our local paper had an article in it yesterday about the price of flour having risen 2-3x what it was last summer. 'Cause farmers aren't growing so much wheat, they are now raising corn.

The cost of Pizza is going UP.

With the cost of fuel, everything will be going up, except our paychecks.

Friday's paper reported that another 64 jobs were lost in this area last week. A factory couldn't compete with overseas prices and had to close.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Diesel just jumped up to $4.29 a gal here in south east Oh.







Sure can make you think of nasty thoughts for the ones who brag about making several billion each quarter in profits while the rest of us poor saps pay the bill. We are sure trying to up the mpg on our dmax and staying closer to home. I am considering going back to planting a garden and raising our own veggies and canning and freezing the crops. I guess we will just have to economize as much as possible.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah! We're flying to Finland to visit a friend (foriegn exchange student from 30 years ago)) and I think it will be cheaper than towing to my sister's house and back (Illinois to Idaho).

I just got an email with an interesting strategy enclosed in the message. Do not buy any fuel from Mobile or Exxon from here on out. After their sales drop enough, they will have to lower prices, and the other oil commpanies will have no choice but to follow.

Great strategy, but not everybody will comply. So I don't see it working.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I've seen the so-called band boycotts before, and nothing happened.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Diesel just went up to 4.00/gal today. When I bought the truck last October, diesel was 2.59/gal compared to gas at 2.95. I can't believe where they come up with the reasons for a 1.50/gal increase in less than 6 mos.









Mike


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the only thing we could really do as consumers to affect the price is to use a bit less to lower the demand. A small, say 5%, reduction would have a big affect on the price. This would be really easy for most people to do with only slight changes to driving habits. Sadly I don't think most people make any connection between how much fuel they use and their right foot. The last two weeks I've made a real efffort to go just a bit slower and not accelerate so hard going to and from work (400 miles/week). I managed to go from 24.6 mpg to 27.5 mpg by just backing off a bit. That's about a 12% reduction in my fuel usage and it only cost me a few extra minutes a day in my commute. Going slower on the highway, 65 to 70 instead of 75 to 80, I've noticed that most people are still zooming along with no apparent clue to what it's costing them. I like going fast as much as the next guy but until people connect their driving habits to how much they are paying not much is going to change.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The boycotts will not work, if you don't buy EXXON/Mobil gas, the other oil companies that are selling it to you will buy theirs. It is a global market, and somebody will always need it.

Demand is not the problem either. I have a friend that owns a home heating oil company, and he tells me supply is fat right now.

The issue is the falling dollar. Since oil is traded globally in dollars, as the dollar drops in value, it takes more of them to buy a barrel of oil. Since the value of the dollar is dropping, country's around the world are doing what they can to get rid of their dollars, and so they purchase oil futures. This drives the price up even farther.

And finally, most of the politicians aren't in a rush to do anything about it, 'cause they all own big oil stock, regardless of political affiliation, and are making money hand over fist. So we will all just have to hunker down, and weather the storm. I will tell you I'm seriously thinking of a seasonal site if things keep going the way they are.

Tim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The boycotts will not work, if you don't buy EXXON/Mobil gas, the other oil companies that are selling it to you will buy theirs. It is a global market, and somebody will always need it.
> 
> Demand is not the problem either. I have a friend that owns a home heating oil company, and he tells me supply is fat right now.
> 
> ...


I believe Tim has hit the nail on the head. This is something we all need to consider when we step into the voting booth this coming November.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In Elmira, NY

Diesel $4.39/gal
Reg. $3.39/gal


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> The boycotts will not work, if you don't buy EXXON/Mobil gas, the other oil companies that are selling it to you will buy theirs. It is a global market, and somebody will always need it.
> 
> Demand is not the problem either. I have a friend that owns a home heating oil company, and he tells me supply is fat right now.
> 
> ...


I believe Tim has hit the nail on the head. This is something we all need to consider when we step into the voting booth this coming November.

Mike
[/quote]
X2

Global economy, but local currency. We were spoiled with a very strong currency. Now that it is dropping it makes EVERYTHING more expensive. We need to clean up our house and get the Dollar back where it should be...


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

mikeysworld said:


> The best way to get around the price of fuel is too buy oil company stocks and as the price of gas goes higher, the share price goes higher as they profit from selling the gas. You make money off the oil company to pay for you're fuel! Yes they get the money in the end, but at least they don't get you're hard earned dollar, but the money they made for you already. I've made $4000 this year already so my gas bill for my 6 Litre GMC truck and my 6 week hoilday thru northwestern USA is paid and my natural gas bill is paid for my house also and not one penny will come out of my pay check to pay for the greed of the oil companies.


Please do inlighten me/us to this...I am a dumby when it comes to this stock buying/selling stuff!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> The best way to get around the price of fuel is too buy oil company stocks and as the price of gas goes higher, the share price goes higher as they profit from selling the gas. You make money off the oil company to pay for you're fuel! Yes they get the money in the end, but at least they don't get you're hard earned dollar, but the money they made for you already. I've made $4000 this year already so my gas bill for my 6 Litre GMC truck and my 6 week hoilday thru northwestern USA is paid and my natural gas bill is paid for my house also and not one penny will come out of my pay check to pay for the greed of the oil companies.


Please do inlighten me/us to this...I am a dumby when it comes to this stock buying/selling stuff!!!








[/quote]

I've tried that. If I buy the stock it will drop like a rock...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I vote we stop shipping our diesel overseas. Currently we ship 50% of the diesel we refine to other countries.

-CC


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Yeah! We're flying to Finland to visit a friend (foriegn exchange student from 30 years ago)) and I think it will be cheaper than towing to my sister's house and back (Illinois to Idaho).
> 
> I just got an email with an interesting strategy enclosed in the message. Do not buy any fuel from Mobile or Exxon from here on out. After their sales drop enough, they will have to lower prices, and the other oil commpanies will have no choice but to follow.
> 
> ...


That would just give them more fuel to send overseas. China and India will pay any price for it because they have our money.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

1 liter = 0.264 gallon

Gas today is $1.08/Litre = $4.08 gallon, nuff said too


----------

